
Rules of Machine Learning: Best Practices for ML Engineering [pdf] - yarapavan
http://martin.zinkevich.org/rules_of_ml/rules_of_ml.pdf
======
kalendos
These rules are also on Google's Machine Learning Guide[1]. I find the website
easy to parse. Definitely an awesome resource to review before jumping into
any ML project!

[1] [https://developers.google.com/machine-
learning/guides/rules-...](https://developers.google.com/machine-
learning/guides/rules-of-ml)

------
Ftuuky
Would like a version but for managers. "What to do before you decide on using
'AI' in your project."

~~~
cyorir
There are a couple of good online courses I'd recommend in this context.

[https://www.coursera.org/learn/ai-for-
everyone](https://www.coursera.org/learn/ai-for-everyone)

[https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-learning-business-
pro...](https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-learning-business-
professionals)

You can try both of these courses for free.

------
bertil
This is a great reference but it hasn’t changed since it was published,
several years ago.

Anything more recent, any updated comments you’d recommend?

